# Whats my 1935 junior sky skipper tricycle is worth



## Cwick (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 26, 2018)

It’s tough to say with those pics, can’t really gauge the condition. Can you take some pics in natural light? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 26, 2018)

Check your messages...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwick (Oct 27, 2018)

Forgive me for being new to all this interweb forums.   

For introduction..  I'm from southwest missouri. I was going thru one of the older barns on my place that I have been putting off doing for 10 years now.

While digging thru the mountain of stuff in it I come across this little tricycle among a galore of things from original hardy boy books, telephone directory with 3 digit phone numbers, and so so so many more things.  

Its taken me a while to even figure out the make and manufacturer of this. I haven't really been able to find what one like this would be valued at.

Freqman1 in a world of expense anything given for free I'll except. 
Knowledge is golden. ☺

Thank you and all that has replied I do appreciate you all.

Will post better pics soon


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 7, 2018)

I like it... a flyn trike...


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2019)

Howdy fella really nice trike lots of style -the trike market is not what it usta be -but yes some really good photos would be a help as condition of the original paint is very important ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome, @Cwick and thanks for posting. What a great find. I'm not up on #streamline #tricycle identification or values but there are lots of knowledgeable and helpful folks here that are.


----------

